# Whats the longest lasting benzodiazepine?



## hack646 (Jun 11, 2011)

Is it valium?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I think it is valium


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

yeah Valium can last up to 100 hours.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

For actual effect its Klonopin


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

delorazepam, prazepam
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_benzodiazepines


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Johnny Handsome said:


> yeah Valium can last up to 100 hours.


Half life often has little relation to how long therapeutic effect lasts. All I can say is that I've used Valium and it doesn't last that long for me & I've never met anyone for which it lasts so long.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

the effects of valium last at least 24 hours for me. Maybe not the peak effects but I definitely feel reduced anxiety for at least 24 hours. Oh course I take it every day so I'm sure The level of it is just steady in my system. Of all the benzos I've tried, Valium has had the longest lasting noticeable effects.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Nitrazepam - 16 to 38 hrs
Clonazepam (Klonopin) - 18 to 50 hrs 
Quazepam (Doral) - 39 hrs
Diazepam (Valium) - 20 to 100 hrs 
Phenazepam - 60 hrs
Medazepam (Nobrium) - 36 to 150 hrs
Prazepam - 36 to 200 hrs
Flurazepam - 40 to 250 hrs 
Clorazepate -48 hrs
Nordazepam (Nordiazepam, Desmethyldiazepam) - 50 to 120 hrs

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_benzodiazepines


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

metamorphosis said:


> Nitrazepam - 16 to 38 hrs
> Clonazepam (Klonopin) - 18 to 50 hrs
> Quazepam (Doral) - 39 hrs
> Diazepam (Valium) - 20 to 100 hrs
> ...





UltraShy said:


> *Half life often has little relation to how long therapeutic effect lasts.* All I can say is that I've used Valium and it doesn't last that long for me & I've never met anyone for which it lasts so long.


I quoted Ultrashy, putting the relevant part in bold


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

blakeyz said:


> For actual effect its Klonopin


Klonopin - booooohhhh I disagree.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

If you are going to go by a benzodiazepines efficacy. The only measure is going to be half life. And regular use will increase the blood plasma level expeditionary. Metabolism and other factors play a role from one person to another, I can feel the effects of diazepam longer then the effects of clonazepam. But both give me anxiolytic effects. Klonopin is much less sedating then valium in my case. so it is my first choice.

http://www.bipolarworld.net/Medications/Other Meds/oth1.htm


----------

